# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Переезд окончательный или пробный?

## PavelA

Имо, по-хорошему предупреждать надо о таких шутках.

http://virusinfo.info/~virusinf/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bacardi

Great Success ! 
Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM™ Server
If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.

ATTENTION!

If you are seeing this page instead of the site you expected, please contact the administrator of the site involved. (Try sending an email to <[email protected]>.) Although this site is running cPanel, WebHost Manager, and Apache software it almost certainly has no other connection to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group. Please do not send mail about this site or its contents to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group.

About cPanel:

cPanel is a leading provider of software for the webhosting industry. If you would like to learn more about cPanel please visit our website at www.cpanel.net. Please be advised that cPanel Inc. is not a web hosting company, and as such has no control over content found elsewhere on this site.

About Apache HTTP Server:

The Apache HTTP Server is an open source web server which powers many of the worlds web sites. The Apache HTTP server is part of the Apache Group's many influential projects. Their efforts have helped shape much the world wide web, and they continue to be a dominating force in the web hosting industry.

__________________________________________________  __

Вот это что за дела при попытке зайти на ресурс virusinfo.info?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Это был сбой, который на текущий момент устранен. В настоящий момент ведется проверка, профилактика и расследование

----------


## Bacardi

> Это был сбой, который на текущий момент устранен.


На самом деле сбой в настоящий момент не устранен!
Но профилактику и расследования провести стОит!

----------

